

Goggle Wallet Micropayments - kawera
http://www.google.com/wallet/business/digital-goods/content.html#how-it-works

======
nmridul
Looks promising. I always wanted to read part of a news or analysis but didn't
want to pay the "all you can read" per month subscription plans that costs a
lot from online newspaper publications.

Also love the example from <http://content.peachpit.com/> . Read a chapter for
0.99 or buy the whole book for $23.99. This is Specially helpful while
searching for some quick technical help or guide. Now I don't want to buy the
whole book as I might already have couple of books related to the topic.

The main attraction I feel is the easy refund. As a user this money back
guarantee would push for an instant purchase.

------
nmcfarl
Interesting product - I think narrowing the use cases to just the 2, games and
content, makes the product flow better than paypal's product:
[https://www.paypalobjects.com/IntegrationCenter/ic_micropaym...](https://www.paypalobjects.com/IntegrationCenter/ic_micropayments.html)

And the fees (on the bottom of the games page) are lower to boot - which is
huge because that's basically what micropayments are about, getting the fees
low enough that you can sell tiny things at a profit.

I hope they see more traction here than they do with standard website version
of google wallet. Their focus on mobile in general, and gaming in this
product, does seem to be a good fit.

